

Hackers to follow on G+? - enterneo

currently following Guido van Rossum: https://plus.google.com/115212051037621986145/posts<p>Who others are there on G+ ?
======
amirmc
I have a better question. How many of these people are actually _posting_? It
feels a little pointless to follow a bunch of people who have no public posts.

I've gone through all the links in this thread (at the time of writing) and
included only those where I can see posts (i.e more than just uploading a
profile photo). I've simply copy/pasted the links from the original submitters
into this post. Hope it's useful. (edit: I also put them all in a spreadsheet
which anyone can edit <http://bit.ly/nBqc8e>)

Guido van Rossum: <https://plus.google.com/115212051037621986145/posts>

Ian Bicking: <https://plus.google.com/104537541227697934010/posts>

Michael Foord: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/114852031032123777881/posts>

Simon Willison: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/106366615678321494423/posts>

Brett Cannon: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/115362263245161504841/posts>

Graham Dumpleton: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/114657481176404420131/posts>

Waldemar Kornewald: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/112495598999878465094/posts>

Eric Florenzano: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/109591387819364984777/posts>

Randall Munroe: XKCD. <https://plus.google.com/111588569124648292310/posts>

Matt Cutts: <https://plus.google.com/109412257237874861202/posts>

Brad Fitzpatrick: <https://plus.google.com/115863474911002159675/posts>

Scott Hanselman: <https://plus.google.com/113698589973698283456/posts>

Ryan Dahl: <https://plus.google.com/115094562986465477143/posts>

Andy Hertzfeld: <https://plus.google.com/117840649766034848455/posts>

Adrian Holovaty: <https://plus.google.com/113607435918549143249/posts>

Armin Ronacher: <https://plus.google.com/116865269069705863179/posts>

Don Stewart: <https://plus.google.com/115274377971493973150/posts>

Paul Buchheit: <https://plus.google.com/111732375221065535359/posts>

------
sssparkkk
So, how are these hackers sharing their technical insights on G+ without
bothering their real-life friends and family?

That's right, they aren't.

Unless you manually add all your followers to a 'followers' circle and share
to that (and subsequently pollute your default stream with your followers'
posts) there's currently no way on G+ to keep your technical public persona
apart from your more personal, private one.

~~~
wccrawford
Is that really a concern? For now, their friends and family can ignore any
posts they don't care about, just like Facebook.

Hopefully, G+ will eventually implement tagging and people can filter out tags
they don't like.

~~~
sssparkkk
Of course it's a concern, it's a problem circles were supposed to resolve. I
for one am still barely sharing anything, because I don't want to bother
people with posts that I know will not be interesting to them.

And yes, tagging would be nice as well, but I don't think one should have to
explain to his/her mother to filter out their #tech and #business posts. That
just won't work.

~~~
wccrawford
So in other words, Circles are backwards from Twitter, and this is a problem.

I guess G+ needs a mechanism to allow people to ask to subscribe to a Circle,
and the owner can approve or deny it. (Or set an option to auto-allow.)

That keeps the privacy aspect, but also makes it easy for people to follow or
be followed.

If that happened, then the circles themselves would become the tags.

Another post here on HN talks about Circles not being Groups. (The Zuckerberg
one.)

Reposting my comments from there:

I would definitely like to see Google add groups as pseudo-people... And then
you can put that group in a Circle and share to it.

People in the group can see who else is in the group. Groups could be curated
(need approval to join) or just open to anyone, and moderated (need approval
to post) or not depending on the choices made by the group owner.

------
seri
It seems to me that the most active use for G+ at the moment is as a
broadcasting system, very much like Twitter. Maybe Google has envisioned this,
maybe not. I admit I didn't. I thought Google would have done whatever it
takes to promote more intimate and private communication among close friend
circles.

But while G+ is arguably a better broadcasting system than Twitter, it is
still broken. A tech celeb would love to consistently post tech stuffs, but
while this activity satisfies his geeky followers, it would annoy his friends
and families. And there is no way a tech celeb can manually add his followers
into different circles.

I imagine if G+ fixes this problem, it will completely replace Twitter in no
time at all.

One solution is to introduce a concept called _Channels_.

Suppose I follow DHH. The problem is DHH has a lot of interests, ranging from
Ruby, entrepreneurship, to Forbes bashing (DHH fans bear it with me here). Now
DHH doesn't know who among his followers cares about which of his interests,
but he creates some _Channels_ , namely "Ruby", "Entrepreneurship", "Forbes
Bashing", etc anyway, so followers can filter themselves.

Now a Rails guy found DHH's G+ page. He would like to follow DHH, but he
doesn't care so much about DHH's financial insight. Now that when he adds DHH
to his "Follow" Circle, he can choose to pick some among many DHH's _Channels_
and everyone is happy.

Finally, DHH's "public" posts are only visible to those who specifically added
him to the "Follow" circle.

~~~
NinetyNine
I've been working on an early stage startup which does something very similar
to this, although less celebrity focused and more on common circles. It's
funny actually, when Google+ happened, I figured they did exactly what we've
been working on, but they didn't. Seeing as everyone on HN seems to want
something like this now though, it seems to be putting a lot of pressure on.

------
scorpion032
Python and django related ones:

Michael Foord (aka voidspace, fuzzyman):
<https://plus.google.com/u/1/114852031032123777881/posts>

Simon Willison: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/106366615678321494423/posts>

Jannis Leidel: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/116135559313623469613/posts>

Jesse Noller: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/115662513673837016240/posts>

Brett Cannon: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/115362263245161504841/posts>

Graham Dumpleton: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/114657481176404420131/posts>

Waldemar Kornewald: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/112495598999878465094/posts>

Brian Rosner: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/102458913105606955755/posts>

Eric Florenzano: <https://plus.google.com/u/1/109591387819364984777/posts>

------
jonah
Randall Munroe: XKCD. <https://plus.google.com/111588569124648292310/posts>

Matt Cutts: head of the webspam team at Google.
<https://plus.google.com/109412257237874861202/posts>

------
mindblink
Brad Fitzpatrick: Googler, creator of Livejournal; author of Memcached, and
bunch of other stuff. <https://plus.google.com/115863474911002159675/posts>

Scott Hanselman's profile, Principal Program Manager @ Microsoft. Prolific
online presence: <https://plus.google.com/113698589973698283456/posts>

------
andrew_k
Adrian Holovaty - one of the creators of Django, founder of Everyblock
<https://plus.google.com/113607435918549143249/posts>

Armin Ronacher - creator of Flask (Python web framework)
<https://plus.google.com/116865269069705863179/posts>

------
zmanian
Don Stewart- Author of Real World Haskell and quant
<https://plus.google.com/115274377971493973150/posts>

------
nikcub
these urls are terrible

~~~
yuvadam
This.

I don't get it. Google already has usernames - why not use them?

~~~
richardw
Antispam measure. They're trying to make it harder to figure out a user's
email address.

You can use <http://gplus.to> to make a shortname though.

------
heed
Steve Huffman - reddit co-founder
<https://plus.google.com/108698511898906110438/posts>

Resig - creator of jquery
<https://plus.google.com/115675748062237570841/posts>

------
ja27
Limor Fried (Adafruit): <https://plus.google.com/108772200278976934119/posts>

Gina Trapani (Lifehacker):
<https://plus.google.com/113612142759476883204/posts>

Merlin Mann (43folders): <https://plus.google.com/100537991844787325512/posts>

Marco Arment (Instapaper):
<https://plus.google.com/110386126391315414323/posts>

Tim Bray: <https://plus.google.com/107606703558161507946/posts>

------
rakkhi
Very few infosec and IT security peeps yet that I have found. A few so far:

Bob Rudis: <https://plus.google.com/106858596733931987499/posts>

Graham Cluley: <https://plus.google.com/102593062779602837630/posts>

Naked security (Sophos): <https://plus.google.com/109804632067529299377/posts>

------
fserb
Seth Godin: <https://plus.google.com/106497949182730964838/posts>

Ian Bicking: <https://plus.google.com/104537541227697934010/posts>

Mark Chu-Carroll: <https://plus.google.com/102359124322399475449/posts>

------
guelo
Joe Hewitt <https://plus.google.com/113111163133053240092/>

Also, just came across this post
[https://plus.google.com/111379026657101157995/posts/Sirk5KSb...](https://plus.google.com/111379026657101157995/posts/Sirk5KSbgYM)
though those recommendations are mostly tech industry and blogger types not
really hackers.

------
tanay46
Also, here is a list of hacker news folks on G+. You can add the emails into
Google Contacts and we'll all appear in find and invite or you can dd people
one by one.
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lQACCsE19tzBjRrfgmAcU25m...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lQACCsE19tzBjRrfgmAcU25mfVGsPNPgsoWQeFMvnaQ/edit?hl=en_US)

------
meddah
Martin Odersky Creator of Scala
<https://plus.google.com/117708211719030258230/posts>

David Pollak Creator of Lift
<https://plus.google.com/105156943245180312120/posts>

------
nagnatron
Ryan Dahl (maker of Node.js):
<https://plus.google.com/115094562986465477143/posts>

------
xtacy
Andy Hertzfeld: <https://plus.google.com/117840649766034848455/posts>

------
amjith
Paul Buchheit: <https://plus.google.com/111732375221065535359/posts>

------
amjith
Jason Fried: <https://plus.google.com/107991344352087348543/posts>

------
SteveMorin
<https://plus.google.com/107532291158258676472/posts>

------
hugoleo
<https://plus.google.com/107001053672354195995>

------
bo_Olean
Is PG in G+ ?

------
gubatron
Andy Hertzfeld member of the original Apple Macintosh development team during
the 1980s, now doing lead designer of Google+ (the circles UI? that's his and
his team's code)

<https://plus.google.com/117840649766034848455>

